# baltimore county groups?



## Josh563 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi is anyone here around Baltimore around arbutus know of any groups for people with social problems? I am interested in the idea that if you hav anxiety your supposed to realign your thinking with the external world in some way. I'm on medication but it only does so much for me.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Josh563 said:


> Hi is anyone here around Baltimore around arbutus know of any groups for people with social problems? I am interested in the idea that if you hav anxiety your supposed to realign your thinking with the external world in some way. I'm on medication but it only does so much for me.


Hey there:smile2: I don't live in _Baltimore_ County, but I do live 53 min away from there.


----------



## Rachelchloe (May 31, 2012)

Hey there! I don't live in Maryland, but I do live in DE, and I've been searching for a group for a while. I don't mind driving a bit to meet up every now and then!


----------



## 1Pet57 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yup I went to a good CBT group for social anxiety in Towson. I messaged you with details. Anyone else who is interested feel free to message me.


----------

